
A Google-style gender equality manifesto for sex workers - breadbox
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/sex-worker-gender-equality-google-manifesto-engineer-prostitution-escort-a7892541.html
======
Boothroid
Politically correct satire, oh my sides! And no mention of man-whores, he-
pussies, in fact not a single reference to Deuce Bigelow.

